# When/If The "Big One" Happens



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I guess this is the right location to ask this. I understand there are those who don't want to reveal their opinion on topic, just curious.

Who believes or is preparing? My brother in law in a big believer and I joke with him about it. He has every gadget known to man and is ready.

Do you think it will happen? How or what do you believe is the biggest threat?

I'm not sure how I feel, really hate to think about it.


http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/doomsday-preppers/


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

For the US...civil war...civilians vs government. Hopefully Jesus comes back before that


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Or...chuck Norris meets his clone and they're fists collide


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, there are groups that search for UFO's, Bigfoot, the meaning of life.... I'd rather enjoy life and live large as I can without encroaching on the rights of others. If they choose to live in fear of something that may or may not ever happen, so be it. Hey, they have ammo and bad food in the basement, they get to shoot and plot and plan with the family. It's a hobby. Or... they could spend that time and energy building something for the good of mankind or heck, just go fishing. I find the "preppers" a pretty sad group as a whole. They are looking forward to the worst the world can deliver. I feel the same way about Facebook addicts.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know if I'd go so far as to have an entire room stocked with shit for "the big one," but I think it's better to have a gun and not need it than need a gun and not have it. That being said, I think a person would be a fool not to have some supplies and a good plan. A week's worth a food, some basic shelter supplies, water &/or the ability to make potable water, some cutting tools, and a bit of clothing fit easily into a rubbermaid container, and can be stored in any closet.

Seeing grown men crying like babies when Dubya didn't get them their daily rations after Katrina was one of the most disgusting scenes I've ever witnessed. I'll be damned if I'm going to rely on anyone but myself if any catastrophe were to happen.


----------



## RODNEY74 (Sep 13, 2011)

I also believe that one needs to be self reliant and the after effects of Katrina really bought that to the forefront for myself and my family. Folks, Katrina happened only a few hundred miles from the florida panhandle. I agree that as for myself the old adage of food, shelter and water are the pure staples of life. As for myself being prepared, that includes different variations of shelter, potable water systems and food storage. I do believe in the right to defend ones property and well I believe I can and will do so under the right circumstances.
I guess I prep for the obvious like our economy downfall, people trying to do harm to me or my family and the obvious, hurricane preparation.

As for the Preppers, I wouldn't go on national television of PFF for that matter to play show and tell. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

RODNEY74 said:


> As for the Preppers, I wouldn't go on national television of PFF for that matter to play show and tell. :thumbup::thumbup:


Agree 100%. Don't advertise a thing!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

ZombieKiller said:


> I don't know if I'd go so far as to have an entire room stocked with shit for "the big one," but I think it's better to have a gun and not need it than need a gun and not have it. That being said, I think a person would be a fool not to have some supplies and a good plan. A week's worth a food, some basic shelter supplies, water &/or the ability to make potable water, some cutting tools, and a bit of clothing fit easily into a rubbermaid container, and can be stored in any closet.
> 
> Seeing grown men crying like babies when Dubya didn't get them their daily rations after Katrina was one of the most disgusting scenes I've ever witnessed. I'll be damned if I'm going to rely on anyone but myself if any catastrophe were to happen.


+1 
Im not a chicken little, I have very like debt, put money in savings, and have a 401k...but I also have plenty of guns, ammo, food and water...look around, things aren't getting any better in this country.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

You mean to tell me that the past 5 years that I have been digging this tunnel system has been pointless? GREAT...


----------



## RODNEY74 (Sep 13, 2011)

keep digging and you'll hit water sooner or later. it would make a good bug out location..


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I think the chances of some sort of natural disaster is a lot bigger than civil unrest. It's never a bad thing to be prepared for something like that. Maybe I should look into getting some water or something.


----------



## lcruiser (Sep 15, 2010)

<quote>Do you think it will happen? How or what do you believe is the biggest threat?,</quote>


Well I normally don't respond to topics like this anymore after years of trying to educate the masses into the mathematical realities of our systemic usurous bondage and being chastised in PM for raining down a mountain of truth so profound peeps were puking right and left pitching hissie fits all over. But you did ask, so here goes.


To answer your question the "big one" already happened, multiple times. The latest incarnation of it was around the 2007 time frame when the service on the fiat interest bearing debt exceeded the monetary base. In layman's terms the roughly 932 billion in real private bank created interest bearing fiat currency (Federal Reserve debt notes - or Mzero ) is not enough to service the interest on the roughly 55 Trillion in total outstanding US debt (.gov, .com, .priv). It only took about a decade after the private bankers usurped our constitution in 1913 and transformed our Republic into an oligarch run by them "democracy" (16th and 17th Amendment, Federal Reserve Act - 1913) to blow the "new deal" fiat currency system all to hell and resulted in the crescendo of the century in the 1929 crash.


Rather than writing hundreds of pages of historical facts, references and Dr. level math proofs I'll summarize for you. It's mathematically IMPOSSIBLE to retire systemic interest bearing debt with interest bearing debt currency (US treasuries, commercial bank debt notes and Federal Reserve debt notes). The bottom line is as the bankers chase the insoluble debt monster creating fungible fiat currency ad infinitum, the real affect on YOU, is to rob you of all your life's savings through the hidden INFLATION TAX. It's all a bunch of smoke and mirrors to hide the legalized counterfeiting and money laundering operations of the private banking cartel through the theft system called "fractional reserve banking" and private bank interest bearing currency. 


So everyone works their whole life chasing the carrot of "debt service and debt free" while their productive output is slowly siphoned off by the FED and their owners throught their madate of INFLATION. They don't "control" inflation, they create it and try and keep it to roughly 3% a year so the frogs don't jump outta the pot.


These massive inflation cycles called business cycles or credit cycles accelerate the wealth transfer for short periods of time and then slowly bleed off the remaining wealth when the sheeples get restless and the bankers blow the system all to hell. What is it now over 42 million or so on food stamps from the .com and .real estate busts (FED created)? 


To answer the question above, Me thinks NO, there won't be a big one in the sense you might think. What there will be is a slow bleed through "controlled" inflation that robs the remaining wealth from the productive at a rate they'll only piss and moan and bitch at people like me for exposing the truth. Shhhhh, QE 1 and 2 may only be the beginning. Oh and pay no attention to the rest of the global bankers printing like their running out of ink and computer bits.....


So there you have it, hope that helped.... ;-)


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, the "preppers" are not "prepping" for a hurricane or natural disaster. They are prepping for the Armageddon type thing. Have been through the 'canes and I'm sure will be doing it again dangit. That's the cost of living here.

I just don't think it's wise to spend your life preparing for the absolute worst when every day there's some of the best to be had! Have a Plan B, but do enjoy Life A. And don't scare the shit out of your kids and spouse by having an emergency defend-us-from-the-zombies drill every Saturday morning.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Well, there are groups that search for UFO's, Bigfoot, the meaning of life.... I'd rather enjoy life and live large as I can without encroaching on the rights of others. If they choose to live in fear of something that may or may not ever happen, so be it. Hey, they have ammo and bad food in the basement, they get to shoot and plot and plan with the family. It's a hobby. Or... they could spend that time and energy building something for the good of mankind or heck, just go fishing. I find the "preppers" a pretty sad group as a whole. They are looking forward to the worst the world can deliver. I feel the same way about Facebook addicts.


Spot on:thumbsup: very well said!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I think its fair to prepare for realistic threats. Preparing for a possible event that has a .000001% of happening is unrealistic. Its silly to invest sizable amounts of money and time preparing for such an event. On the other hand its perfectly fair to prepare for a realistic possible event such as a natural disaster like a hurricane or a temporary suspension of societal rule of law.

I myself am not into the prepper lifestyle. I have too little time and money to get into it and most importantly I would rather spend my time and resources enjoying life. Perhaps the biggest reason why I don't care about prepping is that I have a big disdain for conspiracy theories and it just happens that I view many prepper doomsday scenarios as conspiracy. Frankly, every person that I've ever met that legitimately believes in a conspiracy theory is out of touch at minimum and at times I've met some that possibly weren't "playing with a full deck."

If its the end of the world as we know it, I will feel fine. If you caught the REM reference your awesome.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Life is too short to spend it constantly preparing for all the "what if's" out there...true story, we are all at least 10 times more likely to die or have our lives seriously and permanently altered in a car accident going to the store for milk or on your daily commute to work then from a natural disaster or global conspiracy to keep us all poor...so make a little disaster kit just for genuine "emergencies" but forget all the build up to the end of days cause when SHTF we'll all be scrambling like ants to survive, and no amount of preparedness can sustain you from the collapse of our modern society...I mean seriously, who the hell knows how to farm or raise livestock anymore?!? And if you did, good freaking luck finding somewhere to do it long term too  so gravity and REM nailed it already, when and if the world ends, we'll all be fine eventually! Good luck all, and take time to enjoy life


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I am prepared for a couple of weeks at home, if I need longer, we will see. For SHTF type of stuff, I have the guns and ammo to get more and defend my family. No big emergency supply for me past the normal you should have on the coast, beside how much can you carry, I think I can acquire more than I need if necessary!


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I just thought of a great plan for us PFF members! Since its pretty well documented that there is a small arsenal among the members on here capable of overthrowing a few third world governments, and maybe even some countries in Europe...we should all just plan on banding together in the SHTF scenario so we'll all have a decent chance of surviving, at least for a little while  just an idea I had...lol


----------



## RODNEY74 (Sep 13, 2011)

jhamilton226 said:


> I just thought of a great plan for us PFF members! Since its pretty well documented that there is a small arsenal among the members on here capable of overthrowing a few third world governments, and maybe even some countries in Europe...we should all just plan on banding together in the SHTF scenario so we'll all have a decent chance of surviving, at least for a little while  just an idea I had...lol


I like it and for the most part it would work out. The only negative is that we would turn on each other sooner or later. :thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*I like that plan!*



jhamilton226 said:


> I just thought of a great plan for us PFF members! Since its pretty well documented that there is a small arsenal among the members on here capable of overthrowing a few third world governments, and maybe even some countries in Europe...we should all just plan on banding together in the SHTF scenario so we'll all have a decent chance of surviving, at least for a little while  just an idea I had...lol


We can hole up and defend Fort McCree....


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha! Yes stake out Pickens, McRee and Barrancas, we'd be a pretty solid and defensible post-apocalypse community for sure  just can't invite Rodney cause he's gunna turn on us apparently!!! lol just kidding buddy, we'd all eventually end up tryin to kill each other...that's the problem with planning for that kind of mess...all your preparations are fine and dandy but you can't account for what everyone else is going to do! Still is an interesting subject to ponder tho


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Might be worse than we think if this is true!

* http://www.reuters.com/article/politicsNews/idUSTRE59E0Q920091015*



*
U.S. reverses stance on treaty to regulate arms trade*





*WASHINGTON (Reuters) - The United States reversed policy on Wednesday and said it would back launching talks on a treaty to regulate arms sales as long as the talks operated by consensus, a stance critics said gave every nation a veto.*





*The decision, announced in a statement released by the U.S. State Department, overturns the position of former President George W. Bush's administration, which had opposed such a treaty on the grounds that national controls were better.*





*On Wednesday Obama Took the First Major Step in a Plan to Ban All Firearms in the United States. The Obama administration intends to force gun control and a complete ban on all weapons for US citizens through the signing of international treaties with foreign nations. By signing international treaties on gun control, the Obama administration can use the US State Department to bypass the normal legislative process in Congress. Once the US Government signs these international treaties, all US citizens will be subject to those gun laws created by foreign governments. These are laws that have been developed and promoted by organizations such as the United Nationsand individuals such as George Soros and Michael Bloomberg. The laws are designed and intended to lead to the complete ban and confiscation of all firearms.*





*The Obama administration is attempting to use tactics and methods of gun control that will inflict major damage to our 2nd Amendment before US citizens even understand what has happened. Obama can appear before the public and tell them that he does not intend to pursue any legislation (in the United States) that will lead to new gun control laws, while cloaked in secrecy, his Secretary of State, Hillary Clinton is committing the US to international treaties and foreign gun control laws. Does that mean Obama is telling the truth? What it means is that there will be no publicized gun control debates in the media or votes in Congress. We will wake up one morning and find that the United States has signed a treaty that prohibits firearm and ammunition manufacturers from selling to the public. We will wake up another morning and find that the US has signed a treaty that prohibits any transfer of firearm ownership. And then, we will wake up yet another morning and find that the US has signed a treaty that requires US citizens to deliver any firearm they own to the local government collection and destruction center or face imprisonment.*


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Notice the date of that article, over 2 1/2 years ago. It's been floating around for some time now. I don't think there's much to it.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I saw that but the reopening of the talks is new I think..not sure


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

FrankwT, based on the article maybe I should go back and read the earlier preparation articles again......kind of puts them in a different light. LOL


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I would watch the post but I'm running to walmart to load up on ammo and beef jerky...LOL


----------



## RODNEY74 (Sep 13, 2011)

jhamilton226 said:


> Haha! Yes stake out Pickens, McRee and Barrancas, we'd be a pretty solid and defensible post-apocalypse community for sure  just can't invite Rodney cause he's gunna turn on us apparently!!! lol just kidding buddy, we'd all eventually end up tryin to kill each other...that's the problem with planning for that kind of mess...all your preparations are fine and dandy but you can't account for what everyone else is going to do! Still is an interesting subject to ponder tho


I am just saying, it always ends like that in the movies.
I wouldn't do such a thing (hope not) to my pff friends. :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I think that the UN Arms Trade treaty controversy is mostly hyperbole from the NRA. The scope of the treaty is the international arms trade. This arms treaty isn't going to do much. Its affect will be similar to the ignored domestic firearm laws we have here. Its lunacy that the UN seriously believes that overnight that a treaty will stop rogue states from dealing arms under the table.

The State Department already has a robust end user certification program and Foreign Military Sales (FMS) are heavily regulated by the DOD. It doesn't make sense to stack new treaties and laws on top of unenforced existing laws. The only thing that will be accomplished is the entangling of foreign affairs and the restriction of a state's individual liberty.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

sorry Rodney, just having a little fun! I agree it would go south quick in that kind of situation...even if we were well organized I don't think we'd do quite as well as Tom Petty did in The Postman, but probably more like Waterworld  lol, yep I went there! And whats this talk of Obama taking our guns?!? I will say my grandfather was a gunsmith his whole life and he constantly warned of the government taking our guns...hasn't happened yet, but I do agree with more liberal societal norms taking root in this country and politicians holding greater power over the people they govern, it may slowly become a reality...so call Australia and ask em how things are going...


----------



## RODNEY74 (Sep 13, 2011)

jhamilton226 said:


> sorry Rodney, just having a little fun! I agree it would go south quick in that kind of situation...even if we were well organized I don't think we'd do quite as well as Tom Petty did in The Postman, but probably more like Waterworld  lol, yep I went there! And whats this talk of Obama taking our guns?!? I will say my grandfather was a gunsmith his whole life and he constantly warned of the government taking our guns...hasn't happened yet, but I do agree with more liberal societal norms taking root in this country and politicians holding greater power over the people they govern, it may slowly become a reality...so call Australia and ask em how things are going...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Preparing for me echoes the same train of thought as a life insurance plan, I have invested into ensuring my family and I have a fighting chance if SHTF ( i.e., supplies, 5k rds ammo per caliber, food, water, bug out kits, etc..) but i don't walk around thinking tomorrow is the end of days, just like those of us with good mental health and life insurance don't walk around thinking they are gonna die tomorrow. On a side note, I'm totally into killing Zombies if the opportunity presents itself =) -Clay


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Clayjunky said:


> Preparing for me echoes the same train of thought as a life insurance plan, I have invested into ensuring my family and I have a fighting chance if SHTF ( i.e., supplies, 5k rds ammo per caliber, food, water, bug out kits, etc..) but i don't walk around thinking tomorrow is the end of days, just like those of us with good mental health and life insurance don't walk around thinking they are gonna die tomorrow. On a side note, I'm totally into killing Zombies if the opportunity presents itself =) -Clay


That's along my line of thinking as well. I believe that carrying a firearm is smart prevention as well. However, there comes a fine line to were your preparation investment goes to the point of obsession.

The only zombie apocalypse I look forward to is the one in Revelation 20:4-6; it will be a good day for some people.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Clayjunky said:


> On a side note, I'm totally into killing Zombies if the opportunity presents itself =) -Clay


I swear to all things holy...I'm going to start charging royalties for using my screen name!


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

I grew up in Mississippi somewhat on the poor side; my family owned a small farm. As a boy this thing you guys call Prepping, was a life style for us, we farmed, we canned, we all had guns (not enough ammo), but it was an everyday thing for us. We hunted and fished all the time, (killed the deer in the garden, them or our food), and we never wasted anything. We shared everything with our neighbors. The problem with people who prep now days, they do it with a fear mentality; it should be your everyday lifestyle. If something happens you are ready, and if nothing happens you are ready for that as well.


----------



## gulfcapt44 (Mar 16, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

If it's a truly epic occurence, I suspect those that have 3 months of freeze dried food and some water, will live about 3 months more than those who perished earlier.......in the end, the living will envy the dead


----------

